# mopani driftwood (PH spikes?)



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

so ive had my many pieces of wood for years and since getting my solo rhoms, i have noticed that they scratch from time
to time. with a shoal i noticed this after eatting and during teritory issues etc. but both of my guys scratch or flash for a better
term. i do the typical water change 10 to 20% weekly adding salt and carbon for a day or three to remove unwanted chems.
yes i use prime too.

yesterday i pulled ALL of my wood and scrapped them off with a wire brush because of hair algea. the wood is years old mind you,
in my possession and the nasty stuff that came off was nasty, it was like mud...!!!! it prob was dead bark or rotting wood i realize....
however, could this cause a PH swing to irratate fish?

both tanks have wet drys and a canister too boot for filtration and plenty of currant for water movement. i only use carbon in the
begining to take out chems and remove it. any thoughts would be cool.....do you clean you wood (







) monthly?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Any change in pH whether up or down will cause your p's to "flash". Hope that helps.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah i knew that jerry, but i was wondering if wood would cause ph swings


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

assclown said:


> yeah i knew that jerry, but i was wondering if wood would cause ph swings


Not upward, may go downward.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

hmmmmm something is bugging them in there then, all i have in there is wood, crushed rock for substrate and water.
chems are salt and prime.....might be the water


----------

